# MPG Elddis 155



## Fizzer (Jun 9, 2010)

Hi,

Just curious but lacking in knowledge :roll: 

How do i work out my mpg on my new Autoquest 155, it's on a Peugeot 335 MLWB Boxer 2.2. Has anyone got one and what should i expect at a steady 65 on the motorway?

Thanks in advance :wink:


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

I don't have one but as it is ow profile and light, would expect 28 to 30 mpg.
The correct methof for calculating fuel consumption is to always fill the tank to the brim. Make a note of the total mileage when you fill and next time you fill take the mileage again. Take the lower figure from the higher and you have your mileage for the fuel that you have just put in. Then do the simple calculation:
(Miles divided by litres) multiplied by 4.546.
Alternatively, you will get an accurate enough MPG reading from the average MPG screen on your dashboard display. Again, just remember to zero each time you fill up.
The most important thing is to always fill up, never half fill.
Gerry


----------

